# Burr Oak



## eelboy (Dec 17, 2005)

http://www.ohiodnr.com/home_page/newsreleasefeed/tabid/18276/EntryID/570/Default.aspx

Interesting that Burr Oak is not listed as I had heard several times idle speed would be allowed for larger boats. Does anyone know if idle speed will be allowed for larger boats?


----------



## hunt for bass (Oct 5, 2004)

I heard from dnr that it will take affect next year.


----------



## leckig (May 11, 2005)

is it true that Burr Oak is a super clean water lake? I read that people go diving there because the water is so clear, is that true?


----------



## RiverWader (Apr 1, 2006)

The idle vote didnt pass, and Ive onle seen divers out there 2 times before and they were both looking for bodies


----------



## bassnbuzz (Apr 15, 2004)

just got off the phone with div of watercraft burr oak is not unlimited at this time.div of state parks is still talking about doing that to burr oak. oopps
(allready been running mine) looks like pontoon boats (suck) still will rule the lake for a while longer.


----------



## JignPig Guide (Aug 3, 2007)

leckig said:


> is it true that Burr Oak is a super clean water lake? I read that people go diving there because the water is so clear, is that true?


No, it's not really a super clear lake. Maybe you're thinking about Lake Alma? Now that is a super clear lake.

I took some young boys out on Burr Oak Lake yesterday morning and put them on a bunch of blue gills; and the lake was pretty murky. But it was clearer than I had seen it in the Spring.
After dropping the boys off at the lodge. I fished for about two more hours and only caught two bass in the 12-15-inch slot limit. They hit my crankbait. Not worth mentioning, but what the hell at least I hooked-up on a few.


----------



## jaw234 (Jul 28, 2008)

I am coming to Ohio and going fishing @ Burr Oak on Friday. Where is the best place to fish for largemouth on the lake? I am renting a pontoon boat. Thanks John


----------



## JignPig Guide (Aug 3, 2007)

jaw234 said:


> I am coming to Ohio and going fishing @ Burr Oak on Friday. Where is the best place to fish for largemouth on the lake? I am renting a pontoon boat. Thanks John


I suggest getting onto the ODNR web-site and printing yourself a Burr Oak Fishing Map.
As far as suggestions, this time of year (after printing your map) you might want to try some cover on the deep sharp drop-offs in the main lake.
There is some good cover near a riverbed/creek channel out in the main lake. Also, once printing your map, you will see where they have buried some pine trees/fish attractors.

I've been chasing bass all of my adult life. And I think I lost my biggest bass ever hooked down at Burr Oak this last Spring. I drop a tear everytime I think about it... LOL


----------



## carramrod (Sep 14, 2008)

RiverWader said:


> The idle vote didnt pass, and Ive onle seen divers out there 2 times before and they were both looking for bodies



For some reason I laughed out loud.


----------

